# Claustrophobic In Your Body



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Part of recovering is feeling like you are your body again. But today I noticed that when I'm feeling particularly bodily that I get anxious with claustrophobia. Does anyone relate to this symptom?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Part of recovering is feeling like you are your body again. But today I noticed that when I'm feeling particularly bodily that I get anxious with claustrophobia. Does anyone relate to this symptom?


I can kinda relate. Do you panic and feel like you can't leave your skin?


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

i have been experiencing this recently, i feel really trapped, its only when im in my home
and usually after i eat or take vitamins


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I can kinda relate. Do you panic and feel like you can't leave your skin?


Yeah,

It feels like I'm confined to such a small space. There have been times in my past where I felt like everything, (due to certain meditations). But since I've had DP for nearly 7 years, I haven't felt bodily.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Dom said:


> i have been experiencing this recently, i feel really trapped, its only when im in my home
> and usually after i eat or take vitamins


This could be cabin fever.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Cabin Fever was on mythbusters lol


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yeah,
> 
> It feels like I'm confined to such a small space. There have been times in my past where I felt like everything, (due to certain meditations). But since I've had DP for nearly 7 years, I haven't felt bodily.


yeah, i have felt the same


----------

